# Need Help Reformatting Vista



## m1stery (Dec 7, 2007)

I have had many troubles with my comp, and it is software issues. I have decided to reformat my computer. I need help with it, though, because my recovery information is on a seprate drive, called D drive on my computer. Here is the computer specs:

Hp Pavilion Laptop

Hard Drive: 120GB (don't know what manufactuer. prebuilt pc)

Ram: 2x1GB PNY DDR2 PC2-5300

Video Card: Nvidia GeForce 7600 Go Series

CPU: 1.76 GHZ 533 FSB 2 MB Cache

OS: Windows Vista Home Premium SP0

I would appreciate the help because I have never reformatted before.


----------



## techguy911 (Oct 16, 2007)

what is the model number of your laptop?

Also, see this webpage:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...78&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3550002&lang=en

Randy


----------



## Mon (Dec 7, 2007)

hey reformatting ,eans u r deleting everything u have saved on hard drive after system purchase.

It's too easy..boot from the cd( note u need to change the boot sequence) and follow the link below:
http://vistahomepremium.windowsreinstall.com/installnewhdd/installnewhdd.htm


Regards


----------

